# Another project



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I started thinking about doing my pinto project back in August -- getting pintos from the formula I got from my friends in Taiwan, from scratch. This is a joint project between Tommy and me, what else is better than having a joint project with people share the same addiction ;-)

Having some of the "ingredients" and step-by-step will take a few months. It struck me a week ago when I looked at my other project tank. If you look at the video close enough, you should see a berried tiger shrimp in there. There are actually WR and other goodies in that tank if you watch closely.

So, I searched in that tank to find what I need and found one that looks like what I want. I'm not sure of its pedigree as anything can happen in that tank, but it LOOKED like what I needed. So, I moved it to another tank where she will meet her fiancee waiting to contribute to this project.

A few days later ... here is what happened to her... picture taken two days ago.... so by the end of October I should know if I got lucky. If not, oh well, back to the original plan, a painful 3 generation formula. (yes, there are quicker way but I chose this plan)


Oh yeah, if this WORKs, I will post the formula I use. Part of it will be guessing because I can't be 100% sure what this female is.

I also acquired two Pinto mischlings from my friend, if all goes bad I will cheat again using those ;-)


----------



## jumpsmasher (Oct 1, 2012)

Is the end goal for this project the same as your pinto one?


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

jumpsmasher said:


> Is the end goal for this project the same as your pinto one?


This is the pinto one posted on the other forum. There are many ways to get pinto and I'm trying at least two different ways now. It's funny that I said I didn't like pinto, being ridiculously expensive and all. But since I have the tanks now I can do a bit more than I could.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

looking forward to some pintos


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

So the babies were released in late October, I didn't see any pinto but some mischling looking CBS (but the black parts are all brown) and some BKK looking babies. Since then I haven't paid much attention to this tank and just let them do what they like to do. A few days ago I was looking at the tank and saw some irregular white distribution on some of the baby BKK. They grow much slower than the mischling looking ones, my tank temperature had gone down to 18C-19C doesn't help their growth either and they are still about 3-5mm. So the hope is not high but not completely lost yet. I took a few pictures but none is clear enough to post. Time will tell .....


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

This is one of those looking more pinto like.... I don't think it is, it's more likely a two bar BKK, but I will use them as F1 and cross back to the mischling to continue on the journey.

This was taken two weeks ago, my wife installed a curtain in my shrimp room so the temperature has gone up from 18-19 to 22-24. And this guy has grown up quite a bit in the last week. I will try to take more pictures if they survive and grow.


----------



## sean24 (Jan 16, 2014)

That sounds promising. I'm looking forward to pics and good luck raising them fully. Also, have fun.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

good job randy.. and who needs to pay a contractor for a door when you can use a curtain. and wow what a difference in temp.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Just an update, so after about 9 month, a few generations of trial and error, spotted about 5-6 of these in the tank.

No pinto was used in this project, ingredients includes OEBT, different variations of Taiwan Bees, and lots of patience and luck.

I'm still not 100% sure if these are pintos. But if they turn out to be mischlings with multiple stripes on the back, I will be as happy.

One thing to note is, although price of shrimps doesn't mean much, for what I know that red zebra pintos are still 2-3 times more than black zebra at wholesale. I heard it's because red ones are harder to get, but for some reason all the ones I can see are red.

The previous batch the same female produced looked almost the same but didn't have multiple stripes on the back, but this batch they do. Sad thing is I don't know who the father is...

For people who are coming to the shrimpers' meet at my place this Thursday, you will get to see these little guys (fingers crossed that nothing bad happened to them in these 4 days). And I will explain exactly how I did it if we have time.


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

Would love to see them, they should look pretty neat when the grow up a bit!

I am looking to start my own TB breeding project, and am looking to start with CBS to bolster the genes. Would definitely like to discuss formulas!


----------

